# Old retriever changed behaviour



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Have you had him to the Vet for a check up including bloodwork?


----------



## Riephillips82 (May 14, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Have you had him to the Vet for a check up including bloodwork?


Not yet no


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would take him to the Vet sooner than later for a full exam. 
Do you give him any joint supplements, how's his weight?

Panting could be a sign he's in pain or in some type of distress.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Seconding the vet suggestion. He may be in pain from arthritis or other source. He may also be starting to experience dementia…the restlessness at night is common. It can also cause anxiety, which might partially explain the panting. There are medications that can help him be more comfortable.

My best to you and your boy…


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree that step one is a full physical. What you describe COULD be old age/arthritis, but it could also be something more serious, so a comprehensive senior exam should always be your first step. If the consensus is old age/arthritis then your vet should have some suggestions for meds and supplements that may help him, and acupuncture could also be a great thing to pursue.

For reference, my first dog got arthritic early. I saw the first signs at age 6 and by 11 she was pretty sore with swollen feet and spondylosis (fused vertebrae). However, at the age of 11 she was also still playing fetch, doing Rally, and even doing a little low-impact agility. I kept her lean and as active as I could, gave her a variety of supplements, and did regular acupuncture and chiropractic, and she was at least 12 before she needed pharmaceuticals for pain relief.

In comparison, my last two dogs were still training/competing in agility and showed little to no sign of arthritis when I lost them to cancer at 11.

Every dog is different, but first you need to know what you are dealing with...


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

A vet exam and blood work would be a good place to start. Then the vet can suggest pain meds, if needed, joint supplements and possibly some other therapies that can greatly help a senior dog. For reference, my dog will be 15 in two months. He gets an exam and blood work twice a year, is on gabapentin for pain, Rimadyl for joint issues, and Heiro as a general health supplement. He gets monthly chiropractic adjustments and cold laser therapy as needed. We also keep his nails and foot hair trimmed. Best of luck to you and your dog!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

It maybe anything....When senior, it maybe more including cushings


----------

